# Neutral to Ground Problems



## select (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a question regarding neutral to ground problems. We have a 480 primary transformer 120/240 Secondary. The problem is when I do a neutral to ground test on the secondary side at the 200 amp panel I have a neutral to ground reading, I can turn the main breaker off and it clears up. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

select said:


> The problem is when I do a neutral to ground test on the secondary side at the 200 amp panel I have a neutral to ground reading...


I would hope so. If you didn't, someone didn't do their job right.


----------



## select (Feb 8, 2011)

MD I dont think you was reading that right, When you do a neutral to ground test you are seperating the neutral from the ground to check the branch circuits to check to see if any problems thru the circuit such as grounds and neutrals tied together


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Maybe he's saying he can read voltage between the neutral and ground in his panel. I'd verify where the neutral and ground are bonded. Panel or transformer. Need to check your connections


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

select said:


> MD I dont think you was reading that right, When you do a neutral to ground test you are seperating the neutral from the ground to check the branch circuits to check to see if any problems thru the circuit such as grounds and neutrals tied together


And I don't think you explained the situation too well.

Let me see if I have it correctly

1) You lift the intentional neutral to ground bonding required by the NEC for the test.

2) When you check for continuity between neutral and ground with the transformer on and the bond lifted the meter indicates continuity

3) When you check for continuity between neutral and ground with the transformer off and the bond lifted the meter indicates no continuity.

If the above is correct I would be looking at the meter you are using and see if it is not being fooled by some sort of 'phantom voltage' caused by capacitance coupling.

If it is not that are there any loads such as relays that break the neutral when de-energized?


----------

